# what Online social media does Thai use? HELP!



## zhoukefan5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello guys!

I'm currently doing a survey investigating what and how people from Thailand use the social media, I would be really really appreciated if you can kindly leave your thoughts here!

The question is simple:

1. What online social media do people from Thailand mostly use? Facebook? Line? Facebook Messenger? OR anything else? which is the most popular one?

2. Do you often share your NEWS and Moments online? Which Apps do you use? 

3. In your opinion, why do you use the apps of your choice? what is the biggest advantage of using it?


thanks guys! I'm looking forward to seeing your answers! ))


----------

